# Mountain Biking at Coed Llandegla Forest in North Wales



## test_richie (Apr 20, 2016)

Has anyone ever been to Coed Llandegla Forest in North Wales?

I went there last month as part of a stag party. We hired the bikes there and had a great time.

There are three main routes we were going to do all of them but the weather was shocking and none of us were prepared at all as it was a stag.

I got some GoPro footage






Dave


----------

